# Snow For Boston Tonight!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Its the real deal folks! Be careful out there, dont forget survival gear! If you do a search there are some great threads from last year on what you should have with you! I just had a look see @ the radar, this beast is closing in fast! :salute:


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Ya the moisture incorporated with the system is incredible. If you can look at the radar, check out the thunderstorms with the storm.


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't wait to push some real snow this time, last storm was just ice.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats guys!!! Happy Plowing!!!! :redbounce

1-2" here, so I'll have to wait for the weekend. I had 20" in the last storm, so I can share with you guys. 

Enjoy, be safe, make lots of payup.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

hahaha. 



 NUFF SAID.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, that was a hell of a storm. More crazy weather coming through tomorrow?


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

lawn king;456728 said:


> Well, that was a hell of a storm. More crazy weather coming through tomorrow?


The 12-16-07 storm was worse, when they don't push out the stacked piles from the last storm.

I spent 7.5 hrs. on one site, pushing previous snow stacks that were supposed to have been pushed back via a skid-steer. Then,, The plow angle went dead!

I never had these problems when I had a (old Fisher plow with the pump inside the engine compartment)
Yes! they had pump seal problems, but, Damn! they were dependable!

I hate these new electrics, they don't stop when ya let go of the "fish-stick" controller which makes for more time wasted trying to get the "Damn plow where it should be"

Lost all hydraulic power to the angle of the plow... Now that really sucks! I had do go back to the shop, nobody had plow fluid, in the truck or close by.

Best thin of all, I was pooped out, & I needed a chance to catch my wind.

All in all, As a Sub-contractor.. I made more money in one day, than I use to make as a high Tech-Electronics Technician

I am sure glad I still have the skills to run equipment at my old-old age of 60, going on 61 1/31/08

I'm going for my hoisting license soon for excavating, I am sure that t'll I retire, that job will give me the money I need t'll retirement...


----------

